# QUICK HELP- too much fish sauce



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I have never used fish sauce before and I put too much in my fried rice, what can I do to lesson the taste b/c it's not so good right now?


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Never mind (I mean if anyone has the answer it would be great in case it happens again) I gave the fried rice to the chickens who love it and must now find somethign else for dinner.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Think of it as the same as adding too much salt: the only thing you can really do to fix it is add lots more of the other ingredients to dilute it a bit.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

I know if you over salt soup, adding a potato into it will suck up some of the extra salt. I wonder if little chunks added in and then removed when they are soft would have helped? I would have just added more of the other ingredients, though.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

For future reference, fish sauce has about 3x the sodium of regular soy sauce per unit of volume... so use about 1/3 as much as you would soy if subbing it in a recipe.


----------

